
The ‘Unreality’ of Russian Internet Censorship – Is There an Escape? - Inhalt
https://medium.com/@hoopson.wl/the-unreality-of-russian-internet-censorship-is-there-an-escape-bbe6978391f3
======
Derelicts
A very interesting read, thanks for posting this here. I'm not that well
educated on Russian politics, so maybe the community here can help me find an
answer. Is the threat to disconnect Russia from the global internet real at
any point? Is it even technically possible? I know Putin likes to throw
threats around but ever since they annexed Crimea I don't think he makes idle
threats anymore.

